# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Ναυτικά Ατυχήματα ή Βλάβες Κρουαζιερόπλοιων - Cruise ships accidents >  Ατύχημα Sally Albatross

## merm

*M/S SALLY ALBATROSS* 4.3.1994 
http://www.onnettomuustutkinta.fi/up...49ipg62215.pdf

----------


## El Greco

ta thermamou sixaritiria gia to pou to vrikes.

den gnorizo tin glosa, ala i fotografies eitane katapliktikes. 

Vevea einai fanero oti an to plio gerano den eitane konta sto simio atiximatos den tha eitane konta mas tora.

----------

